# Majestic Mountain Sage FOs - worth it?



## dixiedragon (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm considering placing an order, and I'm noticing their FOs are pricier than some other sellers, such as BB and WSP. BB (for example) averages about $8-$9 for a 4 oz bottle; MMS averages $12 and up. I've heard rave reviews about their Green Tea and I want some more Toasted Coconut (picked it up in a swap).

But I'm a bit leery - shipping is going to be not cheap from WA to Alabama. Are their FOs THAT good?


----------



## navigator9 (Jan 3, 2016)

I love their Green Tea, but sadly, being on the east coast, I can no longer justify the shipping charges. I miss it dearly. Other FOs that I ordered from them were very nice, too. If you're in Alabama, it won't be cheap for you either, but give them a try and see if you think it's worth it for you.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 3, 2016)

I order from MMS about once a year and get a variety of lotion making and packaging supplies as well as soaping stuff. Recently they started to offer free shipping for orders of $200 or more. That's quite a large order for me, but I think I can make that work, due to the wide range of items I can get from them. 

As far as whether the FOs from MMS are worth it -- every supplier has its winners and its losers cuz each person's nose is different and MMS is no different. I'd say their scents are good quality, but I have tried some I'd never order again for various reasons. Autumn Afternoon from Majestic Mountain Sage is one of my favorite FOs so far, and I have not found anyone else who carries it (not that I've checked everywhere, but I've kept looking!) This FO a hit with most everyone else who has sniffed it. I have MMS Green Tea on my list to order. I am currently using Nature's Garden Green Tea, so I want to compare.

Here's a thread talking about MMS fragrances that might be helpful: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=56515


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 3, 2016)

Thats funny Deeanna, I made a small batch of soap with the sample of Autumn Afternoon you send me and no one likes it. I think it smells like moldy leaves lol. I plan on placing a order sometime this year with them, I do love most of their FO's that I've used. 

Huckleberry was especially popular with everyone so thats on my list, I just wish they would restock carrot.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 3, 2016)

Oy. <...slinking off...>

Well, I guess that goes to show that every nose is different. I definitely don't smell moldy leaves, so I'm bummed that this FO didn't work out for you. I first used it at 3% ppo but upped it to 5% for my later batches.


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 3, 2016)

Their Green Tea is most awesome.

I also love these from them:

Ginger Milk
Intense Almond
Myrrh
Relaxation
Somali Rose
White Ginger & Amber

Like Obsidian, I wish they still stocked their carrot FO. It was quite wonderful smelling.

And I find their flavor oils for lip balms to be most excellent as well. I use quite a few of them, but I get absolutely the most requests from my family for their peach flavor. 


IrishLass


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Jan 7, 2016)

If you like florals, Tahitian Flowers is nice.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 7, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> I love their Green Tea, but sadly, being on the east coast, I can no longer justify the shipping charges. I miss it dearly. Other FOs that I ordered from them were very nice, too. If you're in Alabama, it won't be cheap for you either, but give them a try and see if you think it's worth it for you.


 
I hit the calculate shipping button and shipping was about $10, so not too horrible. I've heard a couple of folks say that, I wonder if they've managed to get a better deal since then?


----------



## HoneyLady (Jan 8, 2016)

I love MMS.  They are in UT, not WA.  Brambleberry is out of WA.  MMS and BB are my top 2 fave scent suppliers, the 3rd being Sweet Cakes.  That's me, though.  I'll always fall in love with the most expensive item on the shelf, on a Wal-Mart budget! :mrgreen:  I've had very good results with the few scents I've tried from Rustic Escentuals, as well.  

WSP is hit and miss.  Love the folks, their prices, service, and the scents in candles.  Used in soap recipes . . . meh.  Mixed.  Having said that, let me point out that ALL of my soap contains beeswax (which melts at a fairly high 145 deg.) and honey (which delights in overheating) and I try to soap as cool possible, but before the beeswax hardens again.  FOs can act weirdly in my little window of opportunity.  And a few have been short-lived.  But that's soapmaking, isn't it?

Shipping is high for ALL suppliers of FOs and that is due to the shippers' costs, and the regs they have to follow.  If we as an industry could lobby for sensible regulations (rather than simply automatically following the strictest European ones without thought) the prices could come down on shipping.  Shipping on FOs is our single biggest expense, usually.  You just have to figure it into your costs and consider raising your prices.

~HoneyLady~


----------



## navigator9 (Jan 8, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> I hit the calculate shipping button and shipping was about $10, so not too horrible. I've heard a couple of folks say that, I wonder if they've managed to get a better deal since then?


 
Well, I'm going to have to check that out. If that's the case, I'll definitely be ordering myself some Green Tea. Thanks!

OK, I just went to check. It's been a while since I've visited their site. Wow, have their prices gone up! $38.30 for a pound of Green Tea FO. I can't remember exactly how much it was the last time I ordered, but I know it was not that much. Shipping definitely seems to have gone down. I could get that shipped UPS ground for $10.43. And if I bought two more pounds of FOs, the price for shipping dropped to $7.95! But $38.30 per pound for a FO is more than I'm willing to pay. It's really lovely. I haven't found any other that I like as well, but there are other nice ones that are cheaper, and I just can't justify that expense. :-(


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 9, 2016)

They have a deal called Amazing Dozen - free shipping on 12 1-oz bottles. Can be anything - FOs, EOs, flavor oils, as long as it's 1 oz bottles.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 12, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> Well, I'm going to have to check that out. If that's the case, I'll definitely be ordering myself some Green Tea. Thanks!
> 
> OK, I just went to check. It's been a while since I've visited their site. Wow, have their prices gone up! $38.30 for a pound of Green Tea FO. I can't remember exactly how much it was the last time I ordered, but I know it was not that much. Shipping definitely seems to have gone down. I could get that shipped UPS ground for $10.43. And if I bought two more pounds of FOs, the price for shipping dropped to $7.95! But $38.30 per pound for a FO is more than I'm willing to pay. It's really lovely. I haven't found any other that I like as well, but there are other nice ones that are cheaper, and I just can't justify that expense. :-(


 
That's why I started this thread! If their FOs are objectively better - last longer, less likely to discolor or accelerate, then it might be worth it. But they are consistently more expensive than Brambleberry. I price compared cetyl alcohol, high melt shea, avocado oil and meadowfoam seed oil and BB was significantly cheaper on each one. Plus BB's website has pictures of their products in CP soap and also the review section for each product. The only place I can find reviews of MMS products is here or Soap Scent Review Forum.


----------



## navigator9 (Jan 12, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> That's why I started this thread! If their FOs are objectively better - last longer, less likely to discolor or accelerate, then it might be worth it. But they are consistently more expensive than Brambleberry. I price compared cetyl alcohol, high melt shea, avocado oil and meadowfoam seed oil and BB was significantly cheaper on each one. Plus BB's website has pictures of their products in CP soap and also the review section for each product. The only place I can find reviews of MMS products is here or Soap Scent Review Forum.



Dixie, while I thought all of the FOs that I ordered from them were good, none of them (except the Green Tea) were something that I couldn't get as cheaply elsewhere, and with cheaper shipping. I kept ordering their GT, just because it was soooo nice, and I could never find as nice a one anywhere else, but it got to the point that it seemed silly, not to mention expensive, to order just one FO, so I eventually quit. But I still miss it.


----------



## HoneyLady (Jan 15, 2016)

FWIW =-

I do find that the MMS FOs are a bit more concentrated . . . so I use maybe 33% - 50% less per batch than others.  But that's not a hard and fast rule, either.

My only gripe about MMS is that they lean towards fruity scents, and perfume dupes with fruity scents.  Their plumberry is to die for.  Other than that, the only reason *I* use fruity scents is that people like them and buy them.  I despise them all -- except lemon. :think:  

So I don't buy as many things as I would, but they have a niche, and they are great at it.  It's just not *my* niche, LOL.  I also really like their forum, and some of the recipes I've tried.

~HoneyLady~


----------



## TBandCW (Jan 23, 2016)

When I first started out I bought most of my fo's from MMS.  Now that I'm in the "biz", I can't afford their products anymore!  The only fo I buy from them is their coconut fo.  It's the best!  Shipping costs are pretty steep and I live in northern Nevada!  Convenient only if I need something asap.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 23, 2016)

TBandCW said:


> When I first started out I bought most of my fo's from MMS.  Now that I'm in the "biz", I can't afford their products anymore!  The only fo I buy from them is their coconut fo.  It's the best!  Shipping costs are pretty steep and I live in northern Nevada!  Convenient only if I need something asap.



Straight coconut? I love their Toasted Coconut.


----------



## TBandCW (Jan 23, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> Straight coconut? I love their Toasted Coconut.



Just looked at the bottle.  It says Coconut Fragrance Oil.
I sampled a lot of coconut fo's in my search for a true coconut scent, not one that had pineapple or flowers added.  This is it!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 21, 2022)

Reviving this thread... someone just asked what my fave MMS scents were. Actually there are so many it's hard to list them all! The obvious ones you may recognize from other vendors so I won't bother to list them.

Warm Vanilla Sugar
Tahitian Vanilla
Sweetgrass
White Ginger & Amber
Amber Romance
Bay Rum
Bayberry
Lilly of the Valley
Juniper Breeze
Red Clover Tea
Eucalyptus Mint
Osmanthus
Coconut Lime Verbena
Egyptian Musk

Sadly, they don't publish reviews or results for each fragrance but you can call and ask for details, even a list of top sellers or samples. They used to have a deal for free shipping on a dozen 1 ounce sizes. Wouldn't hurt to ask!

TIP: I use their *Fragrance Calc* and find it to be trustworthy for CP, HP, LS, Lotion and other B & B products. Use the drop down menu to see a list of all the EOs and FOs they carry. Once again, high quality, stronger and longer lasting than other vendors I've used.

Their Blog is worth browsing -- especially the recipes covered on all manner of bath and body products, not just soap. I have a couple of winning recipes from there. It's been a while since I was active there. I'm thinking I need to go indulge myself again!


----------



## dibbles (May 21, 2022)

FO favorites - my favorite game  

From MMS my #1 favorite is Osmanthus. I recently tried for the first time Champagne Sugar and love it. I have, but haven't soaped with Lemon Sugar which smells good OOB. Other favorites are Green Tea, Ginger Milk, and Tassi Lavender (very strong).


----------



## gardengeek (May 21, 2022)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Reviving this thread... someone just asked what my fave MMS scents were. Actually there are so many it's hard to list them all! The obvious ones you may recognize from other vendors so I won't bother to list them.
> 
> Warm Vanilla Sugar
> Tahitian Vanilla
> ...



Thank you for this!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 21, 2022)

@gardengeek You're welcome!


----------



## Carly B (May 21, 2022)

Carrot and Bitter Orange Orchid were two of my favs, but are sadly discontinued.  However, I absolutely LOVE their Wild Mild and Ivy---I fell in love with 15 years ago (when they still had those other two) and I love it even more now.  It's perfect in soap and make a FABULOUS shampoo.   I also made some wax tarts with it--such a fresh scent.
I added Blood Orange and Thyme (one fragrance) to my order, and it is wonderful too.


----------



## gardengeek (May 21, 2022)

Carly B said:


> Carrot and Bitter Orange Orchid were two of my favs, but are sadly discontinued.  However, I absolutely LOVE their Wild Mild and Ivy---I fell in love with 15 years ago (when they still had those other two) and I love it even more now.  It's perfect in soap and make a FABULOUS shampoo.   I also made some wax tarts with it--such a fresh scent.
> I added Blood Orange and Thyme (one fragrance) to my order, and it is wonderful too.


I thought the Wild Mint & Ivy sounded good too.

@Zany_in_CO & @dibbles Osmanthus is in my cart for sure. I like the description on Green Tea, Ginger Milk and Tahitian Vanilla. I also thought Bergamot & Chamomile, Awapuhi and Lemon Verbena sounded good. Gosh, so many goodies and so few $$ to go around  I may have to wait till next month for this order.


----------



## bonnyny (May 22, 2022)

I also love MMS - their fragrances truly last.

Green Tea
Cherry Blossom
Honeysuckle
Tassi Lavender
Oatmeal, Milk and Honey
Old West
Sandalwood Vanilla


----------



## slapsoap (May 22, 2022)

what is mms?


----------



## bonnyny (May 22, 2022)

slapsoap said:


> what is mms?


Majestic Mountain Sage: Home | TheSage.com


----------



## RevolutionSoap (May 22, 2022)

They've become my #1 supplier. I'm only an hour away from them but they have great quality. Prices are higher on FO but the quality and variety is top notch. And free shipping on orders over $200.


----------



## lucycat (May 23, 2022)

I have used MMS for years.  I like them and they have some great fragrances.  I currently use the Tassi Lavender, and Gardenia but have used plenty of others. I don't think they are perfect and I have tested some of their fragrances that didn't last as long as I thought they should for the price or that I didn't like.  I test their scents in 1 oz FO tests just like other companies.   If I find fragrances that work well and the scent lasts for sale then their price is worth it.


----------



## cmzaha (May 23, 2022)

Osmanthus did not work out well for me, it was just not strong enough for my customers or for me. Shows how different our noses are. Tassi Lavender, I did use from MMS. My daughter purchased most of her fragrances from MMS while I purchased from other suppliers. She loved their Mango Sorbet while I preferred the one from Natures Garden.


----------



## bountifulsoaps (Jul 31, 2022)

I am wondering about their fragrance calculator.  I have bought from them before like EARTH which I love but thinking of Tassi Lavender but according to their calculator I'd use less than 2 ounces for strong scent on a 60 ounce (fats only) batch.  Even with the essential oil lavender, I am almost at a 4 ounce on that batch.  DO YOU follow their calculator?  Looking to try some but Leary of that calculator.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 31, 2022)

bountifulsoaps said:


> I am wondering about their fragrance calculator.


I use that calculator for all my batches, EOs and FOs. Works well for me. If I'm using an FO from another supplier, I just find something close and go with that.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 31, 2022)

@bountifulsoaps I don't use their calculator, but I have used Tassi Lavender and it is very strong.


----------

